
Today I abandoned Facebook. I urge you to do the same - janvdberg
https://medium.com/@davidlinssen/today-i-abandoned-facebook-i-urge-you-to-do-the-same-6ba83eddbed9#.xh6dbmgsi
======
anonbanker
gave up FB in 2007. It's the most frightening application, to the point that,
100 years from now, it'll be studied the way that IG Farben and other relics
of the German war machine are studied now.

But don't think you'll ever get others to leave. I've been trying since I
left, and only succeded in convincing one person.

~~~
metynine
Perhaps. The most common reason I hear cited for my own friends not wanting to
leave Facebook is: "Oh, I only use it to keep in touch with people, you know,
distant family and stuff." They then proceed to scroll for hours through an
endless feed of painstakingly fabricated memories and memes.

------
rad_gruchalski
My method for facebook was to remove the application from the phone. I still
use it on the computer but I do actually choose the time I go on it. The phone
app is what keeps you hooked in.

------
echlebek
"I’m not ready to destroy my entire FB identity, but after posting this, I
will logout and delete the app as a first step."

I abandoned facebook in 2012, deleting my profile entirely. I'd encourage the
author to do the same. No need for half measures. You probably won't even
notice that it's gone.

------
philippnagel
Thinking about doing the same thing now and then. I am still using Messenger,
but not the main app and website itself.

It would be great to have a Messenger-only mode including your existing
contacts.

